# Rough start to 2015 in the UK, two deaths, two separate incidents



## shootingarts (Jan 12, 2015)

A tree surgeon killed. Reading the article it would seem the limb was loaded under a lot of pressure. More likely an unseen limb behind the one he was cutting or a moment's mistake and kickback but can't be sure at this point. Not a lot of information.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1355873/Tree-surgeon-Adam-Baldock-killed-chainsaw-accident.html?printingPage=true



I saw this a few days ago and was looking for more details when I found the article above. Again, not enough details to really say what happened. The two "twinned" trees split when he cut through the trunk of one? Not enough information to really understand what happened. Did he have an escape path? Sounds like the tree might have came down at a vastly different angle than expected so it might have came down on his escape path. I assume that when the trunk wood holding these two trees together was cut the branches being all on one side of both trees turned them both into massive "leaners" in terms of where the weight was at.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ied-crushed-tree-felling-son-bird-centre.html

I'm pretty skeptical of what reporters give as the cause of accidents and without pictures of the trees it is hard to do more than guess. One professional, although if I recall correctly he was light on experience, one amateur that they describe as very experienced but that is in amateur terms.

Two men dead, seems like both accidents could have been preventable with a little more observation and planning. Easy to second guess though and we will probably never know. I am behind on saw projects around here. These articles are a remiinder to stay behind until I have time to look over things and be sure I am felling in the best possible way. One tree is dead and the limbs aren't getting any stronger as they dry.

Hu


----------



## jomoco (Jan 13, 2015)

Seems fairly straight forward in some respects, two conjoined trees supporting each other. Guy drops one of them not realizing it provided structural support for the other, which split and clocked the guy in the head, probably as he watched the trunk he cut fall?

I really feel for the son who watched it happen.

Condolences to his family, coworkers and friends.

jomoco


----------

